# Railway Thermit Welding



## racetech (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi

I am currently employed as a thermit welder on the railway in the UK and would like to relocate to Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I am finding it difficult to find jobs advertising this type of work and what companies to contact to inquire about my profession. I understand different companies offer different packages but I am married and have 2 children and would want to bring them with me so the package has to suit the family.

If you have any information or advice about thermit welding please reply, any help would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks, I look forward to your response.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

just some info: i Know Qatar is building some massive railway infrastructure at the moment.

Google that and maybe see if there are jobs there.

that's if you would consider Qatar.

http://www.qr.com.qa/English/Projects/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You've not got a chance. The reason the jobs aren't advertised is that they aren't needed.

Thermit welding principally means low cost labour from the subcontinent which will mean a salary you are not willing to accept.

There are no main line railways in the GCC, a few old lines, , and few metros. Doha and Riyadh are constructing metros at the time but most labour is low cost. Dubai Metro extension won't need imported labour as the capability if already here.

The chances of getting a Brit package with accommodation and schools is practically nil.
\
You'd have more chance as a ski instructor.

Sorry.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

If you're happy on like 200 quid a month you might get something. £200 might be overstating it.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

that actually makes allot of sense... 

So yeah, what they said ^^


----------



## v1xz (Jul 13, 2016)

Did anyone manage to get a job in UAE welding?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

v1xz said:


> Did anyone manage to get a job in UAE welding?


Welding what ? There arent any tracks down or close to being down.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Welding what ? There arent any tracks down or close to being down.


Parts of Etihad Rail have been running for 2-3 years.

No further track being laid down though, as phase 2 is in mothballs.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Parts of Etihad Rail have been running for 2-3 years.
> 
> No further track being laid down though, as phase 2 is in mothballs.


Indeed - I was referring to new tracks as neither the metro extension, Riyadh or Doha need track welders yet. And when they do, there wont be a westerner doing the work.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Read this...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ab...g-thermit-rail-welding-jobs.html#post10606810


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Indeed - I was referring to new tracks as neither the metro extension, Riyadh or Doha need track welders yet. And when they do, there wont be a westerner doing the work.


No argument there.


----------



## ttaffyboy1978 (Nov 10, 2016)

there is 270km of track in abu dhabi, running freight trains.


----------



## ttaffyboy1978 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Etihad Rail*



twowheelsgood said:


> Welding what ? There arent any tracks down or close to being down.


 Etihad Rail have 264km of track in Abu Dhabi. Will be more when phase 2 and 3 actually start.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ttaffyboy1978 said:


> Etihad Rail have 264km of track in Abu Dhabi. Will be more when phase 2 and 3 actually start.


It doesn't matter if there is a million km of track - there won't be a westerner in sight.

Its also fair to say that the Union Rail/Etihad Rail or whatever its being called this year, is a project with a long history of being kicked down the road time-wise. It'll be 2021 before anyone even thinks of starting it up as there's little point without GCC wide agreements and I recall an article in Gulf news or similar last week, to that effect.


----------



## ttaffyboy1978 (Nov 10, 2016)

Really? Well I'm pretty sure I'm a westerner


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ttaffyboy1978 said:


> Really? Well I'm pretty sure I'm a westerner


Are you a trainspotter?


----------



## ttaffyboy1978 (Nov 10, 2016)

Welding Foreman for Etihad Rail DB


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ttaffyboy1978 said:


> Welding Foreman for Etihad Rail DB


Do you actually do the welding - or supervise the others doing it?


----------



## ttaffyboy1978 (Nov 10, 2016)

Foreman do welding, flashbutt and Thermit. Supervisor position for Thermit is currently being advertised. Not much welding to do in a new railway, but positions still have to be filled.


----------

